# How many years  in the field?



## DT4EMS (Aug 1, 2005)

I am curius to see what kind of a mix we have here.

I have almost 15 years of "paid" EMS on an ambulance. 13 of which were full-time (40 hours per week).


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 1, 2005)

5 years volunteer EMT, 6 years before that as a lifeguard & CFR, rescue diver for 9 years.


----------



## Summit (Aug 1, 2005)

8mo paid EMS
2yr volunteer SAR & Dive Rescue


----------



## Phridae (Aug 1, 2005)

About a year and a half. Pd. Volly.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a 1.5 years of extremely part-time experience


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 1, 2005)

4 Years BLS volunteer / part-time
9 years MICU experience, 8 as a Paramedic
4 years total flight experience (fixed and rotor)


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 1, 2005)

72hrs in the field


----------



## ems869 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello everyone!!  I am new here and thought this was a good place to start and say hello.  I have 11 years experience as a FF/EMT and I have 4 months to go until I get my RN.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 2, 2005)

First standard first aid class when I was 8
advanced first aid at 10
Fire Explorer at 14, 14 years in emergency services
EMT cert at 16; 12 years in EMS
10 years w/ Wilderness EMT cert
7 years w/ EMT-Paramedic cert
3 years as a volunteer, 9 years paid
collection of service uniforms... priceless.

 :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 2, 2005)

5 years vollie time for me.

EMS869, welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 2, 2005)

EMS Time for Chimpie:

Seven Years Security Experience with:
Four years in Industrial EMS
Four years of instruction (FA/CPR/AED/CPRO, etc)

Actual ambulance time - 0 hours    
Unless you count this:    






Only trained at the MFR level.


----------



## Margaritaville (Aug 2, 2005)

22 total (Gosh that makes me  feel really old).

11 years EMT/ 2 years CRT/ 9 years EMT-Paramedic ( 9 career - the rest volunteer).


----------



## emtbuff (Aug 2, 2005)

3 years EMT.

First Aid when I was in like highschool.


----------



## vtemti (Aug 2, 2005)

17 years as part time paid volunteer. 1 of them as a B, 16 as an I and Department Head. h34r:


----------



## Jon (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm currently 20

Boy Scout - First Aid Merit Badge 12y/o
Boy Scout - Emergency Prepardness Merit Badge - 14y/o
Fire Explorer - 14y/o
EMT - 16y/o
Junior Volunteer Firefighter - 16y/o
Paid EMT 18y/o
Paramedic Student 19y/o

4 years as an EMT, but I've been around the firehouse since I was 8 years old (My Mother is on the Fire Co. Auxiliary)

2 years paid. Paid is usually Less experience than vollie, unless you get on with one of the 911 squads.

After I joined the Explorer Post, I hung out at the fire house a lot. Probably not a great thing for my growing into a mature and responsible adult.

After I turned 16, I've volunteered or worked as an EMT 20+ hours a week ever since.


Jon


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 3, 2005)

27 yrs as a Paramedic 
15 yrs as a ER/Trauma Nurse
5 yrs as a FLight Nurse/Educator

Yes, I responded on Moses...lOL

Be safe,
Ridryder 911


----------



## Firechic (Aug 4, 2005)

Almost 8 years now as a firefighter/paramedic. 
<crossing fingers> will have my RN in December.  
 ^_^


----------



## vtemti (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Aug 2 2005, 11:45 PM
> * I'm currently 20
> 
> Boy Scout - First Aid Merit Badge 12y/o
> ...


 As always, Jon makes the most out of his post. 41 accumulative years experience at the old age of 20. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Aug 4 2005, 06:41 PM
> * old age of 20. *


 12


----------



## MedicRN (Aug 6, 2005)

20 total years in some sort of medicine.
18 of those years in EMS
-EMT = 4 years
-EMT-I/D = 2 years
-EMICT = 12 years

RN = 19 months

Currently, full time Neuroscience nurse in a Neuro Critical Care Unit and (extremely) part time EMICT.


----------



## Jon (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Aug 5 2005, 01:45 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Aug 5 2005, 01:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Aug 4 2005, 06:41 PM
> * old age of 20. *


12 [/b][/quote]
 Hey!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Aug 6 2005, 06:25 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Aug 6 2005, 06:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! [/b][/quote]


----------



## SA_Medic (Aug 8, 2005)

Vollie - 2 years
F/F - 4 months
BLS Full time - 1 year
ILS Full Time - 3 years
ALS Full Time - 3 years
Flight ALS Full time - 1 year

Grand total  (full time) = 8 years

Damn time flies


----------



## Anomalous (Aug 9, 2005)

26, all for free...


----------



## ECC (Aug 18, 2005)

22 :huh: 

1984 Ambulance Driver/Fireman
1985 EMT
1986 EMT-CC
1987 Paid Privates
1988 Paid NYC EMS---yipee!
1991 Paramedic
1995 Paramedic Lieutenant
2002 New Job--Firefighter/Paramedic
2003 ECC! (and still a Paramaniac!)


----------

